# EC Fehler u Andere Fehlermeldungen XP



## bluevelvet672 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo, könnt ihr mir sagen, was dies zu bedeuten hat?
Hatte folgendes Problem.

Der Internetzeitserver konnte nicht synchronisiert werden und ich habe einen neuen eingegeben
ptbtime1.ptb.de
weil mir ständig der Media Player und Messenger Fehlermeldungen gab.
Nun habe ich folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten.

Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung wmplayer.exe, Version 11.0.5721.5145, fehlgeschlagenes Modul wmadmod.dll, Version 11.0.5721.5145, Fehleradresse 0x0007ca9b. 

\Device\ACPIEC: Die Hardware des Embedded Controllers (EC) hat nicht innerhalb des Zeitlimits reagiert. Dies deutet auf einen Fehler in der EC-Hardware oder -Firmware bzw. auf ein schlecht angelegtes BIOS hin, das auf nicht sichere Art und Weise auf den EC zugreift. Der EC-Treiber wird erneut versuchen, die fehlgeschlagene Transaktion durchzuführen. 

Wre schön, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Danke Euch!!


----------



## Delta458 (12. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht mal googlen?
Fehleradresse eingeben.
http://www.google.com

Delta


----------



## ojamaney (13. Mai 2007)

Überprüfe erstmal ob der Windows-Zeitgeber-Dienst läuft.
- Gehe dazu auf "Start-Ausführen" und gebe "services.msc" ein.
- Suche in der Liste nach "Windows-Zeitgeber"
Der Dienst sollte auf "Automatisch" stehen und gestartet sein.

- Installiere/Update den Windows-Media-Player neu

Wenn dann noch Fehler auftauchen, nochmal hier melden.

Gruß, ojamaney


----------

